

The Next Disruptors (10 game-changing startups) - edu
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/09/01/100169862/index.htm

======
fiaz
I think there is an improper use of the term "disruptive" in this article.
Case in point:

THE DISRUPTOR: Zink

THE DISRUPTION: Inkless printing

THE DISRUPTED: Desktop printers, ink cartridge resellers, and photo services

The reason why this is inapplicable is because there are perhaps more
compelling reasons to use regular paper in an office setting instead of
"special" paper. Furthermore, the headache of "toner low" messages are not as
much of an annoyance as "oops I'm using the special paper to scratch some
notes on! I better get the 'normal' paper before I get busted!". Also, it
seems to me that having to retool for the sake of avoiding "toner low"
messages to be replaced by "need more special paper - NOT THE PAPER YOU USED
IN THE PAST!!!" is not much of a disruption.

I also fail to see how BlinkX, Expensr (any name with a consonant followed by
'r' fails to resonate with me anymore and I just think that the founders are
riding the coat tails of a 4 year old phenomenon), and PatientsLikeMe qualify
as "disruptive".

The others seem to be quite interesting.

------
Tichy
ZipCar sounds really good to me. I don't want to own a car, but family might
force me to have one. Perhaps ZipCar would be a way out.

~~~
mpc
ZipCar has been around for almost 10 years. They've had decent success, but I
don't see them disrupting the whole car rental biz. If anything, they've
carved out a little niche for themselves.

~~~
sharpshoot
They are disrupting the whole car ownership market NOT the car rental market

~~~
mpc
That's true, I didn't think of that

------
nextmoveone
Old Business 2 article. RIP Business 2.0, RIP.

~~~
aston
Yeah, Schonfeld is now of course writing for Techcrunch.

------
redorb
Zink sounds cool, but 20 cents per a 2'' x 3'' wont make it past middle school
kids.

------
alaskamiller
I know the founders of Expensr, they've already given up on their webapp.

~~~
zenlinux
Really? A post-mortem report about that app would be very interesting.

